# VirtualBox on Mac OS X



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Before I download and install, I was just wondering. Will it automatically detect the Windows partition I already made using Bootcamp? Also, if I decided to uninstall VirtualBox, will it keep my Windows partition safe?

I don't want it to screw with my Bootcamp partition, I just want to be able to use it to display Windows side-by-side with Mac OS X.


(btw, the VirtualBox forums are useless, there is almost never anyone there to answer question, and when there is, they usually don't know anything. That's why I'm asking here and not there)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Virtual Box doesn't emulate IO APIC which a boot camp installation of Windows does. 
You can modify the Windows installation to use a non IO APIC HAL.dll but then boot camp wouldn't boot.

VMware Fusion supports IO APIC and would work even though I know you don't like it. 

Edit: Apparently there is WIP on enabling this so bootcamp partitions can be used, but not at this time.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Fusion is great!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Does anyone know when the non-beta version will be released for Mac?
"Beta 2" keeps crashing on me, and I had to uninstall VirtualBox completely.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

non-beta version of VirtualBox?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dannyn said:


> non-beta version of VirtualBox?


Yes. The version they have for Mac is "beta2".

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads



> VirtualBox for OS X Hosts (Beta 2; Intel Macs only)


----------

